# At the vets this morning..



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

so betty could have her Kennel cough vaccine. The vet said it was a good idea as she mixes with a lot of other dogs on a daily basis. She also said
that it is always quite rife in the area that I live in ''in the fall ''( she is Canadian!!).They have a puppy/young dog with them at the moment who is quite seriously ill with it....
Whilst I was there I asked her about Spaying... and she was very strongly
on the pre season side of the fence....I told her that the advice I had been
given by their Yately branch ( where the kehole surgery is performed) was 
totally the opposite, she admitted vets do have different opinions
but she feels the 'incontinence arguement' is a very over stated one and that
the benefits of pre season spaying far outweighs any risks...
Betty therefore had her pre op check ( and was fine) and is booked to
have her keyhole surgery on 18th November.This is the vet that saved Betty's life after her attack and I have 100% confidence in her , she appears to be experienced having working here and abroad. It feels good to have this settled as I spent a lot of time deliberating and worrying over what best to do....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol do only Canadians say Fall?? 
We had lady done pre first season, and that is absolutely what I would do when #2 comes along eventually.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

That all sounds good Colin. Another keyhole spay and not far off now either. We shall expect a photographic diary of her recovery too! 

Please don't use a title like this on a thread .......I was really worried about what had happened to Betty! Lol 

Karen xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

It's definitely an American/Canadian thing lol, us Brits don't really use it, from what i've heard anyway 
My Izzie was also done pre season as that is what we were advised to do by our breeder  I definitely think minimising the risk of cancer is a stonger argument IMO.
Hope she is okay with it  Izzie hated the cone on her head! Haha. I would trust the vets too if she had saved Betty's life


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> That all sounds good Colin. Another keyhole spay and not far off now either. We shall expect a photographic diary of her recovery too!
> 
> Please don't use a title like this on a thread .......I was really worried about what had happened to Betty! Lol
> 
> Karen xx


Sorry, didn't mean to panic you... absolutely no chance of my photo's being anywhere near as good as Pauls!!!

PS: Had a lilttle go with the new dryer/blaser...FANTASTIC.. although it nearly blew Betty off the grooming table!!.. sure is going to save some time


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> lol do only Canadians say Fall??
> We had lady done pre first season, and that is absolutely what I would do when #2 comes along eventually.


Hi Amanda

Us Brits refer to the fall as Autumn although I think falls describles the
season much better!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> It's definitely an American/Canadian thing lol, us Brits don't really use it, from what i've heard anyway
> My Izzie was also done pre season as that is what we were advised to do by our breeder  I definitely think minimising the risk of cancer is a stonger argument IMO.
> Hope she is okay with it  Izzie hated the cone on her head! Haha. I would trust the vets too if she had saved Betty's life


I think she said they use a vest rather than a cone but not sure...
for £340.00 I hope it's included in the price!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha fair enough  I'm sure a vest would be a better option, Izzie just had some covering over it & then had a cone, but she just had a normal spay & hated the cone, we ended up taking it off her & making sure she didn't bite or lick or rip the dressing off. Good luck to Betty  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Amanda
> 
> Us Brits refer to the fall as Autumn although I think falls describles the
> season much better!!


but Autumn is a prettier word! lol....my brother always says Autumn.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Amanda ... Autumn is a pretty word eh... sorry JoJo is so not fun sometimes 

Colin ... I think the keyhole option will be popular going forward and yes we will want lots of Betty pics in her lovely vest ... btw your vet sounds very helpful and easy to talk to which is great .. I really like my vet, honest helpful advice .. great service


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Ahhh poor little Betty, hope all goes well for her and that she's bouncing soon


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I think she said they use a vest rather than a cone but not sure...
> for £340.00 I hope it's included in the price!!


Wow, £340 is quite steep but then I don't know how much a regular spay is? I'm sure it will be worth every penny if the recovery is quicker.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I payed £148 and that was for the op and micro-chip for Rosie but it goes by weight, she is 6Kg if she was over 10Kg it would have cost £178 the receptionist made a mistake and gave us a quote for Poppy, and she was spayed 18 months ago.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Great news that you've got it all sorted Colin xx


----------

